# Dura-ace 9000 mechanical cables - Where?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been looking at new cables, and have found Blue Sky have the new DA9000 brake cables down to $20, but cannot find the 9000 shifter cables (which apparently have much less friction than DA7900). 

Are they out? I read they retain the SP-41 outer, but have a new super slippery inner. I can't see them listed anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i've always liked the SRAM pitstop cables, they seem to be a little smoother than Shimano. i'm sure they'd work just fine. the difference between the 'smoothest' and the 'least smooth' cable is pretty minor. remember...they're just cables. you don't have to use the 9000 cables. not even Shimano would design a shifter that had it's own specific cable, and would not work w/ anything else.


----------



## stevoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a chance to see and feel the new 9000 cables at a demo two weeks ago. They are very slippery. Shimano says it was required to reduce friction of the extra bends created with the new under bar shifter cable routing. 

I too am sure other cable will work but they sure were slippery. They also said the coating will stay on the cable unlike the aftermarket coated cables. Guess time will tell. I did see where the coating was rubbing at the rear derailleur barrel and the cable was still very slippery there. At first glance it seems to be good stuff.

Curious as to how spendy they will be.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, I'd like to give the 9000's a go though. The brake ones are down from $45 to $20 at BlueSky, so matching gear cables should be about $45 at full price. I'm interested because Shimano went PTFE coated to improve shifting with 7900 under bar routing, but found the PTFE came off. So this is their considered and improved solution ... should be good stuff.

I'll probably order some from BlueSky (shame the shipping is $8 and I have to pay tax too ... ) and look out for the shifter cables. Seems odd that they're 'needed' to get the most from DA-9000, yet you can't buy them (I literally cannot find them listed anywhere). I can find the DA-7900, but they're the ones reported to have issues (over medium/long term?) with PTFE balling up.

Thanks


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

the coating on the inner wire is similar to the gore coating. assuming cervelo used the shimano cables. the sharp bend as the cable exits the RD frays to coating too.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> i've always liked the SRAM pitstop cables, they seem to be a little smoother than Shimano. i'm sure they'd work just fine.


So when you're wrenching on a bike with 7900 shifters and the end user wants the optimal results what is your 'go to' cable? the SRAM Pitstop?


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curious if blue sky actually has them in stock or if they are listed but for preorder. I have read some threads about them listing items out of stock and not letting customers know the item is on back order until the customer asks why they haven't received the item.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are only showing stock of the brake cables / housing.
Now I too am on the HUNT for the der. cables.

Bluesky takes order by ph. so you can always confirm stock status before hand.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info on BlueSky being ... well, not exactly Jenson/Competitive/CRC in terms of upfront advertising of stock levels. I'll look to order from bluesky anyway (frustrating that it's $20 + $9 shipping + $2 tax ... I was going to get two sets to cut the cost down, but still works out to a big percentage as shipping). These cable's aren't holding up a build, just going into the spares bin ready for the next strip and rebuild of the bike.

My 'go to' cables (I only seem to work on Shimano systems these days, working on my bikes and half a dozen friends bikes) are Dura-ace 7700/7800 kits. I have picked up a cheap goodridge kit, but not fitted yet. Gore look interesting, SRAM too, but I've found myself going to Shimano for more and more things these days.

If the new DA-9000 cables can be had on special (say $30 a set delivered ...), then they'll likely become my new go to cables (which assumes the performance/life is as made out in the release articles). I know the 'go to' question wasn't directed at me.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> So when you're wrenching on a bike with 7900 shifters and the end user wants the optimal results what is your 'go to' cable? the SRAM Pitstop?


not sure when the 'end user' would not want optimal results, but yes...we use SRAM Pitstop shift cables for everything except Campy.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> not sure when the 'end user' would not want optimal results


Well there are those among us that claim some sort of conspiracy where the LBS has it in for the consumer. It's some bigger plan. 

Kidding aside; my wording for that question was weak and lacking. A shop near my house will pull cables from a huge bundle of bulk cables on a 'routine' job. I think they are Jagwire, decent cables. Then if the customer wants to pay a premium the techs will cable a Shimano equipped bike using the individually carded, Shimano Dura Ace shift cables.
That was my question, "what is your premium go to cable"?

And I got my answer, thanks.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

O.k. so back to the O.P.'s question........................

who is selling the Dura Ace 9000 shift cables?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> Well there are those among us that claim some sort of conspiracy where the LBS has it in for the consumer. It's some bigger plan.
> 
> Kidding aside; my wording for that question was weak and lacking. A shop near my house will pull cables from a huge bundle of bulk cables on a 'routine' job. I think they are Jagwire, decent cables. Then if the customer wants to pay a premium the techs will cable a Shimano equipped bike using the individually carded, Shimano Dura Ace shift cables.
> That was my question, "what is your premium go to cable"?
> ...


ahhh, the old 'shop mechanic conspiracy'...a lot of times there is something to that. 

we used to sell the D/A 'kit' every now and then, and also the individual D/A cables, but it was pretty rare that a customer would want to pay the premium. we do stock Campy cable/housing sets as well as single Campy brake and shifter cables. for whatever reason, most Campy customers seem to want their bikes done w/ the full kit. 
i think i've probably influenced a number of our customers and convinced them that if they're riding a lot they need to replace their cable/housing on a regular basis. they usually ask "what do you use?", and my reply is to show them the SRAM cables/housing on my bike. once they feel how smooth it shifts and know that it's reasonably priced, they are fine w/ it. because i've been a team mechanic for so long, i've come to view cables/housing as something that should be replaced fairly often to maintain optimal shifting performance. it's cheap, and it's easy. i'm also a fan of keeping my bar tape fresh so it doesn't smell like ass, so i do both every few months. 
i've tried the D/A cables, i've used Gore, Nokon, Yokozuna, Jagwire...you name it. no one in particular is really any better than the rest. the Pitstop cables are 1.1mm instead of the Shimano 1.2, and they're also a little bit smoother. they've always worked well for me, so i will continue using them. i do use the newer Gore liners on my bikes, just to keep them smooth through the bb cable guide and to keep the dirt/moisture out of the housing. they're super easy to install, lemme know if you want a photo. 
i don't lubricate the new cables/housing either. i probably could since i use the liners, but i've got into the habit of not doing it.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

As a small bike shop owner with over 30 years wrenching experience it always astounds me that most cyclists cheap out when it comes to cables, housing, & ferrules/endcaps. The quality & installation of these hardworking components make such a difference regarding shift & brake performance; and the cost to upgrade to stainless cables, Yokozuna/Ripcord housing, and brass/aluminum ferrules is usually less than $15. There is no "shop mechanic conspiracy" and the shop is doing the customer a disservice if it doesn't advise the customer to pay the few extra bucks (Now, of course, we're talking about better quality bikes that are ridden a bunch).

If you use good stuff, install it properly, inspect it regularly, and keep your bike clean you don't need to replace it very often at all. 

cxwrench, a couple things - the Pitstop cables come in 1.2mm & 1.1mm diameters and it's best to use Campy specific derailleur cables because the ends are a bit smaller.

I work for some bike racers too...
'79 Lugged Columbus SL with full vintage Campy Super Record & Cinelli
'96 American Classic ti with 9-speed Campy & eclectic build (Very light) 
'10 Van Dessel WTF, currently set up as a gravel fondo bike
'12 Bianchi Vigorelli w/Infinito full carbon fork,Campy Record 11 & matching Brooks kit
'12 Bianchi San Jose SS 'cross
'12 Handsome "Shop Bike" light-weight coaster brake speedster
'10 Ellsworth Moment 69'er (And very light too)
'88 American Breezer mtb
'90 Team Fat Chance mtb
'86 Crotch Rocket mtb


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

reptilezs said:


> the sharp bend as the cable exits the RD frays to coating too.


Shimano need to make a tapered exit for the cable, the coating is getting chewed up and won't last long like this.

(pic from bikeradar)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

refund!? said:


> As a small bike shop owner with over 30 years wrenching experience it always astounds me that most cyclists cheap out when it comes to cables, housing, & ferrules/endcaps. The quality & installation of these hardworking components make such a difference regarding shift & brake performance; and the cost to upgrade to stainless cables, Yokozuna/Ripcord housing, and brass/aluminum ferrules is usually less than $15. There is no "shop mechanic conspiracy" and the shop is doing the customer a disservice if it doesn't advise the customer to pay the few extra bucks (Now, of course, we're talking about better quality bikes that are ridden a bunch).
> 
> If you use good stuff, install it properly, inspect it regularly, and keep your bike clean you don't need to replace it very often at all.
> 
> ...


yeah, i know about the Tefzel coated 1.2mm cables and i don't like them too much. i've never seen a coated cable that didn't become at least partially uncoated real quick. 
if you're talking about Campy needing Campy specific cables, yes...good advice. you have to use Campy(compatible) cables for both brake and shift when you're working w/ Campy shifters. 
i'll never back off from recommending cable/housing replacement at fairly regular intervals. keeping them clean is only part of the deal. they do fray as you know, and w/ the newer shifters that all have under-the-bar-tape shift housing it's not possible to inspect the cable as you could before w/ Shimano. i'd rather keep my bikes shifting perfectly and not have to worry about a tired cable breaking when i'm 30mi from home. it's too cheap and easy to leave them on the bike for more than 6-9mos for me, and i don't put more than 4-5000mi a year on any bike.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> lemme know if you want a photo.


Now who doesn't like a photo?
Among the (20) or (30) pics I know you're willing to post could ya include one of the cable routing guide under the shell? 
I think I know what you're describing. Sounds like you're running about 3 or 4 in. of housing liner thru that cable router.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

here are the liners i have now, they're the older style w/ the ferrule included. the new liners just have a little black plastic flange thing on the end and you run the liner through a Gore ferrule. 
View attachment 272499

i've use shorter pieces of liner like you're talking about just through the guide, that works great w/ internal routing. currently i've got full length liners from where the housing enters the down tube. you can see it very well because of the SRM magnet, but you get the idea. 
View attachment 272500


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks CX


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Shimano need to make a tapered exit for the cable, the coating is getting chewed up and won't last long like this.
> 
> (pic from bikeradar)


I had never paid close attention to the angle of that der. cable.
I have (2) bikes that look just like this pic.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I inspected some other bikes we own.

View attachment 272508


This is a (9)spd 6500 r. der.
I set the chain on the (12) tooth cog and the cable ran a nice straight path from the exit point on the der. to the clamping bolt.
I set the chain on the (25) tooth cog (the biggest cog), and again the cable ran a nice straight path.
(no comments about the need for washing, it's actualy dust on a bike that doesn't see much action)


View attachment 272509


This is a (9) speed r. der. on my CX bike. 
Same results as above. The cable always ran a straight path to the clamp bolt.


So whats up with that sever angle seen on the more modern designs?
I suppose they calculate that a stainless steel cable rubbing the alloy of a der. body is inconsequential?
Why not stay with the straight cable path design.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone found an on-line source for the new D. Ace 9000 shift cables?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> Anyone found an on-line source for the new D. Ace 9000 shift cables?


QBP still doesn't show them yet. usually they have a part#/description/eta up for something like that, but they don't even exist in the catalog yet. the brake cable/housing are on the catalog but show an eta of 4/19/13.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

April for the brake cable is way out there.

I sent a mssg to Ribble and they replied;




> Good afternoon,
> Thank you for your email.
> I can confirm that we will be getting this, however at this moment in time we do not have a new delivery date.
> We do apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I ordered three sets of the brake cables from BlueSky. Before ordering, I emailed and got this response.

''Hello,

The housing and cables are Dura-Ace. The imprinting on the cable housing reads: Shimano BC-9000.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to email or call us 1-800-585-4137

Regards,

Tech Team''

Hopefully they're the real deal. I ordered some Dura-ace 7700/7800/7900(non-PTFE) shifter cables from amazon (seller Xtreme Bike & Sport), however they were black and not the grey I need (okay, 'want') to match the brake cables. So I've sent them back. They were listed as gray.

This whole chasing up cables has been a huge pain, so if the BlueSky ones are genuine, I'll get a heap more and the same when the shifter cables come out (and are on special). I don't want to have to chase genuine shimano cable kits again ... I now see a major advantage in electronic ... no more changing cables!

Regards


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome, let us know how quickly they are delivering them and if they are off the bike parts or retail packaging. I'm building up a bike now and already have the DA 9000 brakes.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

What kind of shift levers are you mating to your 9000 brakes?


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

metoou2, I'm guessing that question is addressed to me? I plan on using Ultegra di2 shift levers.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, three sets of DA-9000 labeled cables arrived. The inner looks a different color to the stainless shimano cables of old, so I think they are what they say they are. I would prefer them to be packaged Dura-ace or at the least have things like the SP-41 printed on them that shifter cables have.

One set is for a friends build, two sets are for my spares (should only need a set every year or two with the dry conditions I get in California).

View attachment 273130


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I will take a better picture with natural light tomorrow.
Oh, and the cheapest bluesky shipping ended up being 48 or 72 hour UPS ... shame there was no one week free shipping given that these are not needed urgently.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

VKW said:


> metoou2, I'm guessing that question is addressed to me? I plan on using Ultegra di2 shift levers.


yes, thank you


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

StillKeen said:


> The inner looks a different color to the stainless shimano cables of old, so I think they are what they say they are.


Are the cables a 'dull' grey?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks genuine, but the outer is just in two pieces. I guess they're building kits to be the same as a proper retail shimano kit, but from bulk parts.

View attachment 273165
View attachment 273166
View attachment 273167


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow...the coated brake cables look THICK!

maybe just a camera perspective issue?

If you have calipers, could you measure them against the 'normal' Shimnao bake cables?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi, I can't find my calipers. If I do, I will update. Considering these are meant (according to Shimano marketing/press release) to be an improvement/pinnacle of cable technology, $20 a set is pretty good.
Regards


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Do the brake cables feel real slippery from the coating? I've read several reviews that comment on that.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Still, let us know.

Definitely, 20.00 is a good price. So they have NO slow cheap shipping option?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I tried to choose the cheapest option. It was maybe $10, but still, I'm happy with untracked US Post. I ordered $66 of stuff and paid $82 incl tax I think. 

I'll have another look at the cables tomorrow. I thought I had callipers here, and will see if they feel slippery. 

Big question will be if the ptfe coating wears off and balls up in the housing. Only time will tell. 

I did see a mechanical Dura-ace DA-9000 bike in the shop on Saturday, but didn't look at the cables. Will look next time.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great, find those calipers.

The odd thing, (odd to me anyway), I read a few posts here and even saw it in a product review where Shimano discovered that the PTFE was balling up inside the housing causing friction. And this was a reason being offered up as to why 7900 shifting degraded over time. 7900 starts off decent and then gets worse with time.

But then I read that D-Ace 9000 uses PTFE coated housing and some new super slick coated (not PTFE) cables. Well duhhhh, can't the PTFE still come off the inside of the housing and form those nasty little balls? 

The other odd, (funny to me) issue is how Shimano describes the new, 9000 slick cables. One Shimano rep stated in an article, "the new coating WILL NOT come off".
In another article a diff. rep states, "the new coating will come off in time, but it will not ball up and add friction inside the housing".

Well I saw it for myself. I went and checked out a new bike outfitted with 9000 components and the 9000 cables. It was built (2) weeks ago. I had it up in a stand shifting thru the gears. The cable coming out of the rear der. had that grey coating...............and it was all beginning to strip off. The bike is (2) weeks old! So it's seen maybe (10) test rides, if that. 

I was always told, marketing sells bikes, not engineering.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope it's not the case that the coating comes off inside the housing. My understanding was that the first cables the 7900 came with, were not coated (i.e. same as 7700/7800). The new under the tape routing added friction, and the 7900 shifting was initially worse than 7800. Users & Shimano then went to coated cables to reduce the friction to the point where the shifting approached/equalled 7800. (this is based on numerous articles, forum discussions etc that I've read over the last few years. I've not had a 7900 bike to compare to my 7800).

This balling of the coating in 7900 cables was pretty recent news to me, so I don't have a feel for how long Shimano had between finding out the coating comes off and the release of the new 9000 cables. Surely if Jagwire, Nokon, etc can coat a cable such that it doesn't come off (and Shimano know that their 7900 cables don't last and the Jagwire cables do), Shimano should be able to get it on the second attempt (i.e. 9000).

I've got two sets of 9000 brake cables for my main bike (so at the minimum, I am good for the next two and a half years). I will try to get two sets of the shifter cables (when I can find them and they're for a decent price). If these don't last (i.e. I expect 12 months/5,000 miles (mainly dry) with barely/minimal degradation in performance), then I will be going back to 7700/7800 uncoated stainless wires until I end up electronic in another 3-5 years.

I've found my calipers. I have measurements of between 1.58 and 1.67mm, with most being around 1.63mm. The cables do feel 'slick', although the old stainless ones don't exactly feel grippy.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Stillkeen, it just occurred to me, what shifters are you using?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm using DA-7800 (with DA-7800 front and rear derailleurs). So I realise that I don't 'need' coated cables, but I like having the lightest shifting possible. I've not got one on currently, but I've used the Avid Roller-Magic's in the past to reduce the shifting load even more. Mechanically, I like the feeling of less friction. I could go with Jagwire etc, but I like running pretty complete Shimano bikes.

Still no shops I can find selling the shifter cables. I guess it'll not be until Spring (which does make me wonder who Blue Sky got their OEM brake cables from this early).


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's funny, from the very start I thought you were on the hunt for 9000 cables trying to improve your 6700 or 7900 shifters. I'm in the same boat as you. Everything I ride has 7801 / 7800 components. When 7900 hit in 2008 I was way unimpressed with the shifting. Then I sat on the sidelines watching friends do everything possible to get '7801 like' shifting performance from their new HOT, carbon bladed 7900 shifters. No one succeeded. 

9000 cables mated to 7800 shifters may be so light you won't even know you made a shift, (the audible click, and the pressure change at the pedal might be the only clues). Man you're really shooting for Nirvana like shifts. (nothing wrong with that)
I run Dura Ace stainless, (un-coated) shift cables inside Jagwire 'bulk' housing with some Rock-n-Roll Cable Magic lube inside. I can shift the right shifter with (1) finger. I re-cable every (8) months or so.

I have been digging into the Dura Ace 9000 info because of a warranty situation. Shimano sent me 7900 shifters and a 7900 front der. I was trying to see if anyone had fitted 9000 cables to 7900 shifters to make them shift easier. So far I haven't found anyone who has tried it. The techs at Fairwheel haven't tried it. I called Helen's and InCycle and they haven't tried it.

I thought I might just sell the 7900 components and get some more 7801 shifters. Then it occurred to me to try a bike with 'FULL ON' D-Ace 9000. 

I went and checked out some bikes with 9000. The 9000 front shifter is even better than the 'cash for comments' reviewers have been saying....seriously. The 9000 rear shifter is a lighter, easier/ shift than 7900, but it isn't as light and easy as 7800 shifters. One D-Ace 9000 reviewer commented on how as you climb up the cassette with progressive shifts, the force required to make each shift stays constant. And that is the absolute truth. Making the same shifts on 7900 requires more and more pressure at the lever to get the next shift.

So my shop let me pay for the difference in price to get the 9000 shifters and f. derailleur. I really lucked out on this one.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you guys know if the DA 9000 brake housing comes in any colors other than grey and black? I was hoping for white colored housing.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

VKW said:


> Do you guys know if the DA 9000 brake housing comes in any colors other than grey and black? I was hoping for white colored housing.


Seems as though Bluesky is the only source at this time, call them and ask. Maybe send an e-mail to Ribblecycles.co.uk?

The Hottest Mountain Bike Parts, Accessories & Clothing at Discount Prices @ BlueSkyCycling.com


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I found another Thread;

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/dura-ace-9000-shifter-cable-availability-290127.html


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sent an e-mail to Maddison.co.uk the EU Shimano distributor.
They replied that the DA9K shift cable sets will be available mid March.


Then called Quality Bicycle Products. They stated;

part no. QBP CA1113 brake cable (he couldn't tell by the description if it was housing and cable but he said he was almost certain it was BOTH)
part no. QBP CA1110 shift cable and housing (it is for sure cable AND housing)
BOTH due to be in stock at QBP at the end of April


----------



## JeffWarner (Sep 24, 2005)

StillKeen said:


> Well, three sets of DA-9000 labeled cables arrived. The inner looks a different color to the stainless shimano cables of old, so I think they are what they say they are. I would prefer them to be packaged Dura-ace or at the least have things like the SP-41 printed on them that shifter cables have.
> 
> One set is for a friends build, two sets are for my spares (should only need a set every year or two with the dry conditions I get in California).
> 
> View attachment 273130


StillKeen,

Just for clarification....your "DA 9000" Brake cable sets from Blue Sky are not retail package and not marked? You talked about SP41, but the brake cables in my DA shifters are marked BC-9000. Sounds like you got the right Teflon coated "inner wire", but did you get the cable stops with the pipe guards?

Now, I wish they would get shifter cables in.....

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

The bluesky kit I got, was not retail packaged, but seemed to contain everything in a retail package. I might be able to find one to photograph later tonight.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SNS1938 said:


> The bluesky kit I got, was not retail packaged, but seemed to contain everything in a retail package. I might be able to find one to photograph later tonight.


Lots of online sellers end up shipping 'OEM' cable/housing kits that don't have the retail packaging but contain all the right parts.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

StillKeen said:


> I've been looking at new cables,


Why? The group is brand new, so why do you need new cables?


----------

